# How much should brakes cost?



## Guest (Aug 9, 2002)

I have an 1988 Nissan Sentra, I need new pads and rotors on the front, how much should I expect to pay?


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2002)

I would highly reccomend semi-metalic brake pads they are far more better than organics they run anywhere from $10-50 but they're well worth it. as far as rotors they're like $20 not much more than that


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

If you are looking to replace all of the parts anyway, check out. www.cyberauto.com. They even have performance drums and shoes for the B12. I have ordered from them numerous, time, products and delivery are top notch. Check em out.
John


----------

